
China Says It Agreed with U.S. to Roll Back Tariffs in Phases - jmsflknr
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-11-07/china-says-it-agreed-with-u-s-to-roll-back-tariffs-in-phases
======
baybal2
Wishful thinking. Those "in principle" agreements were inked, I think, 3 times
already just to be rescinded a week later.

I do not even exclude the plausibility of it being Liu intentionally leaking
half truths, in order relieve pressure from Beijing from his back.

After all, Xi recused himself from the talks because he knew it will be a big
blow to him if he would be seen as a man who blew up trade talks.

------
tibbydudeza
"U.S. equities sank after President Donald Trump said the U.S. hasn’t agreed
to a tariff rollback with China, dimming hopes for a preliminary trade deal
next month."

LOL.

